# California South Coast RC



## Judy Myers

California is finally getting some rain. The day started with clouds and a few brighter breaks but at about 11:30 the deluge started. Heavy rain, high winds, thunder, and lightning. The wind was so strong it made the rain sting your face.

The Open began with a triple and a blind - pick up one mark, run the blind, then pick up the other two. The first bird down is on the right thrown left to right behind a mound and onto a road or near it. The second bird down is slightly longer thrown right to left from a mound to behind the left edge of the mound. The left gunner retires and the right one stays out, plainly visible. There is only a small area behind the right hand gunner and the right edge of the mound from which the left gunner throws and retires. The flyer is off to the left thrown left to right and landing in some cover. The blind runs just behind the right hand gunner and over the right tip of the mound where the left gunner retires. It continues on across the road where the right bird lands, across a ditch, and into heavy cover. It is hard to judge the distance of the blind once the dog gets into the cover. The blind is planted by the left hand gunner so there is a blind planter's trail developing to the left side of the blind. After the first 10 dogs, the test was averaging about 7.5 minutes per dog even though most were not completing it.

Most of the dogs are picking up either the right hand or left hand mark while attempting the blind. The wind is shifting so one or the other of the marks can be winded after the dog gets deep of the road. Among the first 15 or so dogs who all ran when the conditions were favorable, there were about 4 dogs to get past the blind and one of those had to handle on the left hand mark. Some dogs got across the road and the ditch and almost to the blind, but could not be handled to it before coming back in and grabbing a mark. I left before the rain started to go see the Derby so I can only imagine what the wind and rain are doing to the test. I'll head back over there later today to see how it's going.


----------



## Judy Myers

The Derby ran back-to-back doubles and had most of the dogs run before the rain started. Both marks in the right hand double was thrown right to left - flyer on the right and longer memory mark on the left. Both marks in the left hand double were thrown left to right - shorter go bird on the right, longer memory mark on the left. The line was a long way from the gallery so I did not see this test from the line or even close to it. I heard that several dogs had problems with it. When I go back out there, I'll report on callbacks. I took shelter when the bad weather arrived.


----------



## Judy Chute

Your horrid weather is all over the news...stay safe....thank you for the updates, test setups.........and good luck this weekend, Judy.

Judy


----------



## Judy Myers

Both stakes took a break during the downpour and resumed approximately 3:00. 

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series (21 dogs):

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,12,14,15,16,19,23,25,26,27,28,30,31

The third series has a long mark across three pieces of water thrown left to right and a very short go bird to the right of the long mark thrown left to right in front of some tules with a splash. They were just preparing to run the first dog when I left to return to the Open.


----------



## EJ

Sounds like tough going for all concerned if they had to stop for a period of time. With a 100 dog Open I hope for good weather tomorrow and lots of time out of the rain for man and beast alike.

You think they can finish the Derby today?- Probably tomorrow-


----------



## Judy Myers

Both stakes called it for the day shortly before 5:00. The last dogs in each stake were having a hard time seeing the birds and Open handlers couldn't see the blind stake or the dogs running the blind. The last dog to run the Open test was dog #102 and the last dog online was #2 but it was called prior to her running. So I believe #2 will start in the morning. However, the dogs were not always running in order due to the long walk to the line from the parking lot, so there may still be some earlier dogs left to run. A rough estimate is that the Open is about 1/3 of the way through the field. The Derby has a few dogs left to run. It is unknown whether they plan to run a 4th series or not.


----------



## FOWLMOUTHED RETRIEVERS

Thanks for all of the updates sure glad I'm not judging or shooting at the trial!!!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

Wow - sounds miserable with the weather.


----------



## Judy Chute

Good Luck today.....weather/videos reports on Nat'l news..looks really awful...so, hoping everyone stays safe...and has a good trial..


----------



## Judy Myers

After a lull overnight, it's now raining again. Thunderstorms are in the forecast. The Derby is finishing up this morning which means the Amateur must delay starting because they are in close proximity. For those not familiar with the Goose Lake trial site, the soil turns to extremely thick mud when wet. Vehicles must stay on the graveled roads or risk becoming stuck. So it is challenging moving between stakes and passing by oncoming vehicles as well as finding a safe place to park. The dogs' feet and handlers' boots become caked with thick mud making moving around difficult. It should be an exciting day with three stakes running at the same time.


----------



## Russ

The area only had .25 inches of rain yesterday but it turned the grounds into a quagmire.


----------



## Dave Farrar

Judy Myers said:


> After a lull overnight, it's now raining again. Thunderstorms are in the forecast. The Derby is finishing up this morning which means the Amateur must delay starting because they are in close proximity. For those not familiar with the Goose Lake trial site, the soil turns to extremely thick mud when wet. Vehicles must stay on the graveled roads or risk becoming stuck. So it is challenging moving between stakes and passing by oncoming vehicles as well as finding a safe place to park. The dogs' feet and handlers' boots become caked with thick mud making moving around difficult. It should be an exciting day with three stakes running at the same time.


It is very weird sticky mud.


----------



## Guest

Its a horrible mud...it took me months to get to off my truck . Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Judy Myers

The Derby did run a 4th series with 16 dogs called back. I could not find out the callbacks. I believe they may have just finished it so will try to get placements later.

Meanwhile, the Amateur started about 10:30 with a triple with two retired. First down is the long retired mark on the right thrown left to right from the top of a mound. Second down is the shorter retired in the middle thrown right to left from a tall, leafless bush or tree. The flyer is the shortest mark on the left shot right to left across a road. The middle mark is tight behind the flyer, the gunner being across that same road. The long mark is way off to the right and has a winding channel of water to cross twice enroute. All three marks have a channel in front of the line. The long mark is especially tough because not only are there three channels to square but also there are several mounds in the area and many of the dogs are convince the bird is on a mound closer to the two left marks than where it actually is.

The Open is continuing with the same difficulty with still many dogs left to run.


----------



## helencalif

Judy Myers said:


> The Open is continuing with the same difficulty with still many dogs left to run.


This is not good news. It is a 104 dog open. 

The mud at Lost Hills is legendary. You get taller and taller as you walk around. When it dries, it is like cement on your car or truck.


----------



## akbrowndogs

Any news on the Open or Derby?


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

hOly Cow.... that sounds like a miserable run. Curious to see the winners as they are the chosen ones!


----------



## Judy Myers

I left the grounds at about 5:15 and both the Open and the Amateur were still running, not sure about the Qual. The Open will not finish the first series tonight. There will still be a few left to run in the morning. The Amateur does expect to finish their first series. I believe the Qual will have finished it's first series. I only saw it in a glance as I drove past it on the way to the Open. It looked like a triple with a short middle retired. The Derby finished this morning but the awards will not be announced until the tailgate tonight.


----------



## Russ

*Derby Results*

Derby results

1st Baypoints Thousand Fathom Edge O-Peter Muursepp H-Chester Koeth

2nd Pekisko's Real Steel O-John and Sharon van der Lee H-Eric Fangsrud

3rd Here Wego Now O/H-Stacey Tompson 

4th R Aunt Stell O-Glenn and Robin Gulvin H-Robin

RJ Quickstep Down Range O/H Lee Koch

....I do not have the JAMS but they were numerous.


----------



## Russ

Open still has about 10 dogs to run in the morning on the combo land marks & blind.

Amateur Callbacks: - 24 dogs:

4,6,7,8, 14,17,18,19,20,21,25,26,31,32,38,41,45,46,47,48,49,51,52,54

Dog number 25 starts in the morning.

Russ


----------



## Judy Myers

Derby Results:

1st - Ouuks - Muursepp/Koeth
2nd - Rocky - van der Lee/Fangsrud
3rd - Wego - Thompson
4th - Stella - Gulvin
RJ - Strider - Koch/Sargenti
JAMs - 1,3,7,8,15,23,25,26,27,28,30


----------



## Judy Myers

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to 2nd series (24 dogs):
4,6,7,8,14,17,18,19,20,21,25,26,31,32,38,41,45,46,47,48,49,51,52,54

Dog 25 will start second series in the morning.


----------



## Roy Redifer

Congratulations Ouuks, Peter and Chester!


----------



## Judy Myers

Sorry about the double posts. Russ' posts weren't showing when I posted. Thanks for helping, Russ.


----------



## Russ

Thanks for posting. I did not have the Derby JAMs. 

Good luck today!


----------



## Labs a mundo

Way to go Ouuks! 
Well done Chester.....Peter told us you were going to be a big help to him this weekend and you went above and beyond!


----------



## Glenn Norton

Peter, Sharon/John and Stacey.....Congrats!!!!!!!!!!
It's always nice when the good folks do well


----------



## Judy Myers

Unofficial Open Callbacks (26 dogs):
1,3,4,11,12,17,21,27,28,31,37,39,44,54,58,63,64,69,78,81,83,86,88,96,100,104


----------



## John Robinson

Congrats to training partner Sharon Van Der Lee and Rocky...


----------



## Judy Myers

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to 4th series (16 dogs):
6,7,8,17,18,19,26,31,32,38,41,45,48,49,51,54


----------



## drdawg

Any Qual results/callbacks?


----------



## Judy Myers

The Open has been running a combined water blind and water double since mid-morning. They have about 8 more dogs to run at 15 minutes a dog. The blind is a no-see-um over a mound, slicing into the water, and then swimming a tight shoreline over a dike to the end of a channel. The short gunner for the double is sitting visible near the opposite side of the channel. If the blind is run successfully, they throw a nearly over and under double with both gunners retired. The short mark on the left is thrown first left to right into heavy cover on a point. The long mark is thrown right to left with several pieces of water to cross. That gunner retires while the dog is enroute. Early in the day, there was a cross wind that caused some dogs to wind the short mark on the way to the long one. Later, the wind moved around so that everything is essentially downwind.


----------



## Judy Myers

Amateur Results:

1st - Ammo - Petrovish
2nd - Nelly - Wannebo
3rd - Gnarly - Jackson
4th - Saber - Hatch
RJ - Diamond - Daley
JAMs: 7,17,18,26,32,38,45,54


----------



## huntinman

All I was able to gather from a scratchy cell phone as he was standing in the wind in California just now...

*Ammo won a Double Header!!!*.. didn't get other results yet... But will post them if someone doesn't beat me to it. 

Way to go Ammo!


----------



## FOWLMOUTHED RETRIEVERS

Congratulations to Keith and Jeri Bingham and Rimrocks Double Shot Of Go (Boomer) on winning the Qualifing !!!!


----------



## John Robinson

huntinman said:


> All I was able to gather from a scratchy cell phone as he was standing in the wind in California just now...
> 
> *Ammo won a Double Header!!!*.. didn't get other results yet... But will post them if someone doesn't beat me to it.
> 
> Way to go Ammo!


Wow, that's fantastic! Ammo and Bill were running great when I was down there three weeks ago, what a run!


----------



## SFLabs

huntinman said:


> All I was able to gather from a scratchy cell phone as he was standing in the wind in California just now...
> 
> *Ammo won a Double Header!!!*.. didn't get other results yet... But will post them if someone doesn't beat me to it.
> 
> Way to go Ammo!



Way to Go Bill and Ammo!! So very proud of you both!!


----------



## mjh345

WOO HOO. 
Congrats to Bill, Micki and Ammo!!


----------



## akbrowndogs

That's awesome! Congratulations to Bill and Ammo!


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Bill,Miki and Ammo. That is terrific. t was greay yo see you both this weekend.Ammo sure looks great.


----------



## Judy Myers

I saw Ammo's work and kind of suspected there was a double header in the making. Big congratulations to Bill and Micki and Ammo. Well deserved.


----------



## 2 labs

The results are posted on EE


----------



## huntinman

Open Results

21	FCAFCCFCCAFC Upon the WingsofanAnswered Prayer NDC	Bill and Micki Petrovish	1st
31	Fireweed's Poison Ivy	Brett Crow	Jerry Patopea	2nd
100	Whitewater Missys Rockin Franchise	Daryl Kellum	Don Remien	3rd
83	SkyHigh's Cruisin' for a Bruisin'	Maureen Hacker	Mike Taylor	4th
58	FC Dottie Ray's League Of Her Own	Andy Kahn	Andy Kahn/J. Henninger	Res. Jam
1	Lain's Lulu's Back In Town	Mike Lain	John Henninger/Amie Duke	Jam
3	FC Millforge On A Roll	Randy & Lisa Twist	Bill Sargenti	Jam
12	Aragorn XIII	Marion Stroud-Swingle	Bill Sargenti	Jam
27	NFTCH NAFTCH FC AFC Nightwings Marsh Leader	Marion Stroud-Swingle	Bill Sargenti	Jam
39	Sanpitch River High Noon	James Petersen	Jim Petersen/Bill Totten	Jam
54	FC Bigwoods Hillbilly Hammer	Linda Johnson	Linda Johnson/Don Remien	Jam
63	ELLIE OF REDROCK	James & Henriette McBee	Jim Mcbee/Bill Totten	Jam
69	FC-AFC Moody's Medicine Man	Marion Stroud-Swingle	Bill Sargenti	Jam
86	FC Fox Haven's Born To Run MH	Jared Snarr	Don Remien/Jared Snarr	Jam
96	Island Hopper	Gary Zellner	Gary Zellner/Jerry Patopea	Jam


----------

